# Woodside-Old La Honda and to the coast....



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Anybody riding over this saturday? Im wanting to do this ride, but Ive never done it. Im recovering from a hi injury so I wont be fast, somewhere around moderate I would guess. Rensho, Bustamove, Francois? Anybody riding?

Sean


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

smw said:


> Anybody riding over this saturday? Im wanting to do this ride, but Ive never done it. Im recovering from a hi injury so I wont be fast, somewhere around moderate I would guess. Rensho, Bustamove, Francois? Anybody riding?
> 
> Sean


I was thinking of going over the hill from Los Altos tomorrow or Sunday. If I can do it with some good company rather than on my own, then all the better. What time were you thinking of leaving at? Where from in Woodside - that general store, (can't remember the name of it)?


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Fr Ted Crilly said:


> I was thinking of going over the hill from Los Altos tomorrow or Sunday. If I can do it with some good company rather than on my own, then all the better. What time were you thinking of leaving at? Where from in Woodside - that general store, (can't remember the name of it)?



last time I rode that area I left from the park and ride at page mill rd and 280. I cant go sunday, and was thinking between 8:30 and 9am start.

Im pretty open to the route as I dont know the roads well.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

So I guess no takers. I suppose Ill venture it alone. Have agreat weekend.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Im gonna wait a bit since its kinda foggy out there, anybody want to meet up around 10am?

Sean


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

How Was It??


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

I do the track on saturday mornings. If you ever do a coast ride on sunday, I'd be happy to tag along.


----------



## mkubota (Nov 27, 2005)

I did this on Saturday... couldn't have asked for a better day. It was slight overcast- arm warmers were all that were needed to keep warm on the Kings Mountain descent on the way back. I live in San Carlos, so after I made my way over to 84 via Canada, rode through La Honda to San Gregorio, and then over HWY1 to Tunitas Creek. Then back over to Skyline and down Kings Mountain. Despite the climb, Tunitas Creek is heavenly. You could hear the ripple of the creek below as you ride through redwoods and ferns that grow on vertical rocks. I think I only encountered 3 cars on the way up. And then there's the reward of bombing down Kings Mountain after. The only caution is that the ride from La Honda to San Gregorio can get bumpy even though it is paved. It's not Paris-Roubaix, but if you aren't careful your hands might go numb for a while.

If anyone wants to do this in the next few weeks, let me know. I'm usually up for it, but I'm sometimes fickle so it might be a last minute thing.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

smw, you up for it this sunday?


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

grrrah said:


> smw, you up for it this sunday?



Gotta check with wifey, but I think that will be fine. Justin and Andy may want to go to, oh and Derek mentioned he may be back on the bike by this weekend.


----------



## 8Trak (Jul 28, 2006)

smw said:


> Gotta check with wifey, but I think that will be fine. Justin and Andy may want to go to, oh and Derek mentioned he may be back on the bike by this weekend.


Sounds like a good ride and one I want to try, but can't make it this weekend.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

sunday sounds good. let me check with my events planner.

francois


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

francois said:


> sunday sounds good. let me check with my events planner.
> 
> francois



Cool, we gonna have a good ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

8Trak said:


> Sounds like a good ride and one I want to try, but can't make it this weekend.



What road bike did you end up getting Dave?


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

smw said:


> Anybody riding over this saturday? Im wanting to do this ride, but Ive never done it. Im recovering from a hi injury so I wont be fast, somewhere around moderate I would guess. Rensho, Bustamove, Francois? Anybody riding?
> 
> Sean



This sunday oct 8th, we can decide on a start time. Mileage is around 55 miles and over 5000ft of climbing. Someone may have closer numbers then I do.

sean


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I'm out, sorry. A good weekend of riding was developing but... my events coordinator has shuffled the kids away for the weekend. I will be incommunicado. 

fc


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok I have now succumbed to the dark side and can no longer be a lurker from mtbr.

If the body is feeling up to it sunday I should be able to make this ride, that 4000-5000ft of climb could be killer on my ribs.

-Jeff


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Jefff said:


> Ok I have now succumbed to the dark side and can no longer be a lurker from mtbr.
> 
> If the body is feeling up to it sunday I should be able to make this ride, that 4000-5000ft of climb could be killer on my ribs.
> 
> -Jeff



Its really not that bad Jeff, the surrounding mask the pain.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

^SMW you look like big george in that pic.

so whats the route? i'm guessing something like Park and Ride>OLH> Skyline>84>something hill>hwy1>tunitas creek>kings mtn?

I have only ridden there once, so I am not totally familiar with other routes.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

grrrah said:


> ^SMW you look like big george in that pic.
> 
> so whats the route? i'm guessing something like Park and Ride>OLH> Skyline>84>something hill>hwy1>tunitas creek>kings mtn?
> 
> I have only ridden there once, so I am not totally familiar with other routes.



Look here, this is the route I was thinking about. Cept we will start at the park and ride on Page Mill, or possibly where the ride startas on the map.

Big George is even skinnier then I am, by 25lbs, but Ill take it.


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

Just went and saw my Doc. took a few photos that make me glow in the dark and was told all looks good. I'll do a few test climbs later in the week and if all goes well, I should make the ride.

The scenery look good ! I am just not used to all the asphalt under my tires when I am in the trees.

-Jeff


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

We will be meeting at the park and ride at PageMill and 280 at 9am.


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

After a test ride up St. Joes on the MTB last night, The body is telling me I am ready for this ride :thumbsup: But the Racer X needs a new derailleur hanger after close inspection.  


-Jeff


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Jefff said:


> After a test ride up St. Joes on the MTB last night, The body is telling me I am ready for this ride :thumbsup: But the Racer X needs a new derailleur hanger after close inspection.
> 
> 
> -Jeff



Thats ok, this ride requires the Campy any way.


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

smw said:


> Thats ok, this ride requires the Campy any way.


Ouch !


----------



## Captain Kana (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm out. Going sailing.

Dan C.


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

Excellent ride gang, :thumbsup: The Garmin edge 305 had the total ascent @ 6476ft and here are the Motion Based numbers that are a little high on the climbing.

What a weekend ! , After Baycat's mtbr ride yesterday and Sean's ride today, I logged in 94 miles and 10,793 ft. of climb for two days wow !  


http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/...unitSystemPkValue=2&episodePk.pkValue=1482850

-Jeff


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Jefff said:


> Excellent ride gang, :thumbsup: The Garmin edge 305 had the total ascent @ 6476ft and here are the Motion Based numbers that are a little high on the climbing.
> 
> What a weekend ! , After Baycat's mtbr ride yesterday and Sean's ride today, I logged in 94 miles and 10,793 ft. of climb for two days wow !
> 
> ...



Great ride everybody. Sorry the pics were'nt better, but you were always ahead of me.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks like a great ride! Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey, who's that good looking guy on the LOOK bicycle? ;-)

Fun times guys. Let's make sure we get 4-5 more of these rides in before new year.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok, if you insist. Im game for another one, just say when. Maybe Francis and Derek will make this one.:idea:


----------

